# Putting weight on rescue minis



## Kayleadailey (Feb 25, 2016)

I recently got 3 minis from a pretty bad situation. Under all the ridiculously long body hair they're nothing but bags of bones. The bad part is they're from show lines and are young horses. The lady paid quite a bit of money for them then starved them.

We got them Saturday and wormed them with Zimectrin on Sunday and yesterday morning I found 2 rather large, fat red worms in one of the manure piles. Any suggestions on if I should worm again? With what and when?

What's the best way to put weight on them? Right now they're getting 1/4 scoop of Tribute calm n easy and pretty much free choice hay.


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 25, 2016)

When I got my minis last year, my mare was underweight, and I was given the advice (from some people here) to start her on senior feed. Along with the senior feed (safechoice brand), she got free choice grass hay, and I gradually increased her turnout time. In a couple of months, she looked dramatically better.

I would also get their teeth checked asap.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Feb 25, 2016)

Start on an extruded feed. Do you have Blue seal near you? If so I really really really love everything about the 'sentinel safe start' in the pink bag. I also feed their 'sunshine plus' and it does magical things for hard keepers/skinny ones. Those feeds put muscle and fat on, not just fat.

I would suggest getting a fecal done if he worm load is that heavy.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 25, 2016)

Poor things. Why do people bother?! Hope they get better under your care. Would love to see some photos.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 25, 2016)

Ditto to gradually switching to a senior grain....( swear I'm a nag about that for underweight horses)......We've fed up to 6 cups twice a day for

very underweight ones, but do it gradually over a couple of weeks. Lots of quality hay is good - which you're already doing.

More dittos to having a fecal test done so you know what kind of worms you're dealing with.....and also having their teeth checked so you know

that they are processing their feed properly. A wormy horse with points in their teeth (and even young horses get points) can eat and eat and

it doesn't do them any good.

Once their teeth are checked, another good addition to their diet is alfalfa pellets mixed in with the senior feed. (Senior feed is soft, so even

ones with bad teeth can eat it.)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2016)

I also agree with having their teeth checked. If they haven't been fed anything of good quality lately , then please introduce it to them slowly and build up their rations slowly. Plenty of good quality grass hay and even a blend of grass/alfalfa will be good a good start for them in their new life.

And good on you for taking them on board, hope they are very happy in your care


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm not sure how to post pics so if someone could point me in the direction of some instructions then I'll post some.

Thank you for advice so far!


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 25, 2016)

Are you on a phone or a computer?


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 25, 2016)

Phone


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok, go to the bottom and click full version, then go to more reply options. You can load pictures from there.


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 26, 2016)

They're too big to upload. I'll try making them smaller


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 26, 2016)

If you have a photobucket account, you can upload them there, and then copy and paste the link to here, but I'm not entirely sure how


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 26, 2016)

Ginger, 3-4 yo AMHA mare. She's in the best shape of the 3

Monkey, 6 yo AMHA stallion.


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 26, 2016)

Titus, 2-3 yo AMHA stallion. He's by far the worst and hasn't had a very good week. But he's a fighter and I believe he's going to come through just fine.

Titus


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 26, 2016)

We're supposed to be picking up another mare this weekend


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 26, 2016)

Aw, sad to see them so thin





You can take their girth measurements once a week or so, to keep track of their weight and make sure they're gaining. I'll upload a chart that tells you how much a Mini weighs according to it's girth measurement.


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's the chart.


----------



## chandab (Feb 26, 2016)

How ever you go about helping them put weight back on, go slowly, it takes a long time to bring them back properly. Talk with your vet about it, hopefully he can help, although many vets don't have excessive knowledge in nutrition, as it's only a few weeks out of their schooling.


----------



## Jean_B (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow! They were lucky you came along when you did!! Some people can be so STUPID. I always tell newbies that all that winter hair is deceptive - to take off their mittens at least once a week and feel those backbones and ribs. Obviously their previous owner didn't do that.

As far as worming - years ago I once got an 8 month old filly out of a bad situation in late October - had never been wormed and was in a 10 x 20 foot paddock with no winter hair....just "pig hair" because she was too wormy. Her halter was growing into her head. I wormed her with 1/2 dose of ivermectin and she passed nothing but bots, so I'm glad I didn't give her a full dose. I gave her another half dose once a week for an addition 3 weeks. I body clipped her with a 5 blade with the hair and she actually grew a good winter coat after that.


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 27, 2016)

Ya I don't think poor Titus would have lasted another week or two. He's layed down a couple times just to rest but couldn't get back up. The other two at least still have some energy but not him. But he's not giving up and he's the sweetest thing. He loves to be loved.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 27, 2016)

I personally would consult with your vet as far as nutrition, deworming, and dental work goes considering the condition they are in. On Titus considering his condition the vet may very well want to run some blood work on him. Do you know if the mare was in with the studs? Considering she is in the better shape I hope she isn't pregnant.

As far as I personally would do as far as nutrition goes I also recommend a Senior feed. I just have to recommend the SeniorGlo by ADM as well as the Healthy Glo meal which is a fat supplement and its a powder so you can easily mix with the senior feed. The good thing about these products is you don't need to feed a whole lot of it, and of course some good grass or alfalfa hay.

Kuddos to you for rescuing them.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 27, 2016)

Seeing those photos......I'd definitely have them vet checked......Your vet may not be great about nutrition (many aren't), but he/she

can tell you if they have been damaged by starvation. As I've said prior and others have, all changes and increases in feed should

be done gradually. Bless you on taking these little guys.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 27, 2016)

So sad to see the shape they are in. I think some people are more than "STUPID" to let there animals get this far. They are lucky to have you, hope all goes well for them all.


----------



## Kayleadailey (Feb 27, 2016)

Titus was actually seen by our usual vet after doing this sometime in the middle of the night and having a horrible crook in his neck. His left front leg shook terribly and he walked like he was drunk. His neck straightened out on its own and the vet said most likely he pinched a main nerve that goes across the shoulder because he has no fat or muscle to protect it. It should get better over time. Needless to say these feed troughs were removed after this.

Our vet did suggest a senior feed and worming but didn't really say a whole lot else. So I figured I'd just ask the people that have some real life experience with minis.

How do y'all feel about alfalfa for them?


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 27, 2016)

Alfalfa should be good. It has extra protein and calories, and it tastes better, so it might help them gain faster.


----------



## Jean_B (Feb 27, 2016)

Be careful - you do not want them gaining too fast, because their gutt cannot handle it and you could end up doing more harm than good. Follow your vet's suggestion. Senior feed is a total feed. Personally, I would be very careful about alfalfa if they are not used to it. It is really rich, and they could end up with diarrhea if they are not used to it...which could actually kill them, especially Titus. Senior feed and free choice grass hay would be my suggestion.

Some good articles from knowledgeable sources - and ALL stress the need to go SLOW:

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/refeeding-starved-horses

https://www.southernstates.com/articles/feeding-the-starved-horse.aspx

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vetext/local-assets/pdfs/pdfs_animal_welfare/nutrition-hr03jul.pdf


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 28, 2016)

Remember when doing a faecal test that encysted small red worms (which are going to be your mai9n problem) do not show on any tests, and tapeworms only show on a separate, saliva test. If your Vet agrees your best road to take with worming is the Fenbendazole (Panacur Guard) double dose, for at least five days (I did ten days but you do what your Vet says!) You then wait ten days and do the Praziquantel/ Ivermectin duo that gets tapes (Here in the UK I can get Praziquantel separately but that does not seem to be an option in the US), As many others have said, go very very slowly. Restrict hay, even when you are feeling sorry as anything for them. Their stomachs will have shrunk and to give them too much roughage could actually kill them. Soaked grass pellets (not "cubes") can help and if you could find grass hay chaff, or someone with a chaff cutter, that would be wonderful. I am sure your Vet can score them on the Henneke scale ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henneke_horse_body_condition_scoring_system) but I have to say I would give Titus between a 1 and a 2 which does not bode well I am afraid. Be prepared- I am sure you are- you could yet lose him. Thank You, on behalf of the horses.


----------



## AngC (Mar 2, 2016)

Those photos sicken me (not you, but rather the horses' condition ...especially Titus.) How can someone do that to an animal? Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2016)

I am late to this thread and I just opened it. I am so glad to see these guys have found a home that cares. The condition of the little one is just deplorable. Was animal control in on this? I would like to think the prior owner would be charged with neglect. If he/she is and found guilty, it may keep other animals from suffering at her/his hands.

I hope they are improving, I will say a prayer for little Titus and his crew.

Kayleadailey you are an angel for rescuing them.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh my god. I didn't now minis had bones. That is so sad




thank god you got them!!!! I can't wait to see how they fill out.


----------



## Kayleadailey (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's a 2 week update for y'all! They're absolutely thriving! Their real personalities are showing and they actually have the energy to run and play and buck! Titus is doing wonderful and I have no doubt he's gonna make a full recovery!


----------



## Kayleadailey (Mar 14, 2016)

Titus


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow, they look to be coming along nicely for you.

Just remember not to push the weight gain too fast, slow and easy is best. I'm sure just having regular meals is making all the difference in the world. Can't wait to see them mid-summer when they are really blooming.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2016)

They are looking wonderful,they must be so happy they found you


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2016)

We've had good luck putting weight on safely and I think balanced with complete senior feed (regardless of horse age) as the staple and nice, soft hay. Simple, but that works.

If it's not already been done, it would be good to see if their teeth need any floating to be sure they can get the most out of their food. It's important they can chew to the best of their ability to get what they most can from their food. If they cannot fully chew well, there is a lot that comes out the other end unused and wasted.

Good luck!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2016)

OMG! I only saw the original post before my reply above. Those horses, especially Titus, are so lucky! He would not have lasted many more days wherever he was before! Thank God they got into your hands!


----------



## amysue (Mar 15, 2016)

They look great! Amazing what can happen in two weeks time! Keep it up.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow, they look like they are very high quality horses, it's so sad to think that someone could do this to these poor guys





I have had great luck with adding soaked beat pulp and rice brain to all the rescues I have had. The beet pulp is great for fiber intake and makes sure they are getting plenty of water. I know when you are trying to re-introduce foods to rescues, even when you are doing it gradually they can still get diarrhea and the biggest problem people have is the horses get dehydrated. The beet pulp helps make sure they have plenty of water intake, plus they seem to like the mush, especially when it is warm. I have added their grain and grass pellets to the must too to soak and they've loved it!

It looks like you are doing a fine job! Where are you located if I may ask?


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you for the update, I was worried about little Titus and I am glad to see he is picking up. How is the nerve in his shoulder (neck?) doing?


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Mar 15, 2016)

What a great job you are doing with these horses. It really broke my heart to see the condition they were in. It's hard to believe that they look this good in the short period of time you have had them. Brings great joy to see there improvements and I think you are doing great! I too can't wait for more pictures as they continue to do so good. Thanks for the update and they are blessed to have you!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't believe the huge change in 2 weeks! They are all very lucky to have you. Beautiful animals you've got there.


----------

